# combien / combientième / quantième



## Vive la France!!

Salut!

Je viens juste de tomber sur cette phrase:

"Elle est arrivée combien?"

Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit correcte... 

Il faudrait plutôt dire:  "elle est arrivée combientième?", n'est-ce pas?


 MERCI

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## LV4-26

Non. _combientième_ est très souvent utilisé mais, à ma connaissance, il s'agit d'un barbarisme.
Il me semble que l'équivalent correct est _quantième_.....qui n'est jamais utilisé.  sauf pour désigner le jour du mois.

Regarder ICI. 

A la limite, je préfère _Elle est arrivée combien_, tout aussi incorrect que _combientième _mais moins laid.


----------



## Nanon

C'est vrai que c'est laid. Mais, par exemple en sport, "elle est arrivée combien" ou "elle a fait combien", on l'entend.

"Elle a fait quatrième aux JO" est incorrect, à réserver à une conversation entre amateurs de sport, par exemple. "Elle est arrivée quatrième" serait en revanche correct. Ce qui manque, c'est l'interrogatif correspondant. En tout cas, dommage pour elle...

Voir aussi ici et là.


----------



## Aoyama

On pourrait même avoir : " elle est arrivée la combien ?"
On retrouve également cette construction pour les dates :
"nous sommes le combien aujourd'hui ?" .
Pour "combientième", critiquable mais ,comme le dit LV4, couramment utilisé, surtout par les enfants.


----------



## sanne78

Aoyama said:


> Pour "combientième", critiquable mais ,comme le dit LV4, couramment utilisé, *surtout par les enfants*.


 
Je confirme que c'est utilisé par les enfants!
En fait je pense que c'est un mot qu'on devrait ajouter à la langue française; il serait tellement utile...


----------



## 101010

Pour la phrase:

     C'est _la troisième _fois que je vais à ce pays.

Si on veux poser une question concernant "_la troisième _", comment doit-on dire? "_C'est quel fois que tu vas à ce pays?_"?  Mais il me semble que ce n'est pas correct.

De plus, pour demander à qn qu'un coureur est le premier, le deuxième, ou le troisième..., comment poser la question?  

Merci d'avance.


----------



## samlibere

Cela fait combien de fois que tu vas au Pérou?

On entend aussi parfois, "C'est la combientième fois que tu y vas" : complètement incorrect mais plutôt courant

De même "Ce coureur est arrivé à quelle position?" "A quelle position finit-il?" 
Mais aussi, "Il est arrivé combientième?"


----------



## Ploupinet

Attention par contre, on va "dans" un pays !


----------



## tilt

samlibere said:


> De même "Ce coureur est arrivé à quelle position?" "A quelle position finit-il?"


_*En *quelle position _me semble plus courant, sinon plus correct.


----------



## samlibere

_*En *quelle position _me semble plus courant, sinon plus correct.

Tout à fait!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour 

Je ne sais pas comment poser ma question, pourtant je vais essayer de le faire.

Quel est le mot qui convient ici ?

Alain : tu es ......... enfant dans ta famille ?
pierre: Je suis le deuxième fils dans ma famille.

Ou un autre exemple :

dans ta famille, tu es ......... personne qui voyage en france ?
Je suis la première personne qui part pour ce beau pays.

Merci infiniment de régler mon problème, c'est vraiment urgant 

J'espère que vous comprenez ma question.

Merci d'avance
Iman


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour 

De manière familière / courante, je dirais "*combientième*".
_Tu es le combientième enfant dans ta famille ?
Dans ta famille, tu es la combientième personne qui voyage en France ?_

Mais de façon correcte, je dois avouer que je ne sais pas  (peut-être en reformulant ? )
(cela me rassure aussi de voir que c'est problématique aussi en anglais)


----------



## Glasguensis

Je suis d'accord avec DearPrudence - un mot soutenu n'existe pas.
Je crois que dans une famille on peut dire "Quel rang occupes-tu dans ta famille?"
En générale, il faut mieux reformuler la question:
Combien de personnes dans ta famille ont déjà voyagé en France?


----------



## Maître Capello

Glasguensis said:


> Je suis d'accord avec DearPrudence - un mot soutenu n'existe pas.


On parie? 

_Le quantième êtes-vous dans votre famille?_

Mais il faut bien avouer que c'est vieilli et que personne ne parle comme ça.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Combientième_ a été populaire ou familier, mais est maintenant tout à fait passé dans les moeurs et dans la langue écrite, de Mauriac à Alphonse Karr en passant par Le Clezio.

_Quantième_ ne désigne plus que le jour du mois, en langage administratif (ou horloger : _une montre à quantième_ indique le jour du mois). C'est plus vieilli que soutenu...
(En français de France - je ne saurais dire pour les autres français)


----------



## pointvirgule

C'est quand même dommage que _quantième _soit vieilli ; c'était cent fois mieux que le barbarisme _combientième_.


----------



## Chimel

Vieilli, "le quantième"? Pas pour moi!

Je le dirais sans hésitation pour un classement d'une compétition, par exemple: "Il a fini quantième?" Et je le dirais aussi dans l'exemple d'Imanakbari, beaucoup plus que "le combientième"?

Il me semble que c'est resté d'un usage fréquent en Belgique (y a-t-il des compatriotes dans la salle?).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Il y a aussi "la quantième fois"

C'est la quantième fois que tu vas en France ?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je dirai plutôt :_
- Ça fait combien de fois ... ?
- Combien de fois ... (es-tu déjà venu ...) ?__
- Depuis combien de (fois/temps ...) ?
_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

JDS (# 15) said:
			
		

> _Combientième a été populaire ou familier, mais est maintenant tout à fait passé dans les moeurs et dans la langue écrite, de Mauriac à Alphonse Karr en passant par Le Clezio. _



(Je ressors ce fil ancien, suite à un lien posté par Le Maître.)

@ JDS, tu aurais un petit bout de citation (d'un de ces trois auteurs) étayant tes dires ? On en trouve au XXIe Siècle, souvent en discours direct familier, mais pas chez des prix Nobel...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

> Nous voici donc raccommodés – pour la combientième fois ? (Mais je le sens bien de façon définitive. ) Sa première sortie parisienne fut avant-hier soir pour l'inauguration du nouveau spectacle du Lido.
> (Claude Mauriac, _Journal_, 1970)





> Je veux aujourd'hui, pour la... je ne sais combientième  fois, démontrer par un exemple que nos maîtres d'aujourd'hui ne sont  que la parodie de ceux de 1848, qui étaient la parodie de ceux de 1793.
> (Alphonse Karr, _Une amitié contrariée,_ 1882)





> Je compris qu 'elle lui tenait tête : « Si tu aimes mieux la petite Betsy, lui disait-elle, il est encore temps qu'elle prenne le rôle. Ce sera la combientième ? » Il me cria d'entrer.
> (Le Clézio, _Ballciner_, 2007)


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Merci ! 
La citation d'A. Karr surtout et précieuse, car elle fait remonter à 1882 l'expression  écrite de ce « néologisme populaire », que Robert date prudemment du XXe.
Quand tu avais cité Mauriac, je pensais François, romancier rigoureux, et non Claude, journaliste et essayiste...
Quant à Le Clezio, la citation est du XXIe S., où l'on en trouve de plus en plus.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Dominique Fernandez (de l'Académie française), _Porporino ou les mystères de Naples_, 1974 :





> - Tu es la combientième de ta famille ?
> – J'ai six frères et sœurs avant moi, tu le sais bien.


J'avoue ne pas voir, dans cette phrase, pourquoi _combientième_ serait le "barbarisme" si souvent dénoncé.
Je n'y vois rien non plus de "populaire" ou de "familier".
Il faut vraiment avoir envie de jouer les censeurs pour le condamner : courant, immédiatement compréhensible, inévitable sans une tournure plus longue et plus lourde...


----------



## pointvirgule

Si ça peut vous rassurer, JDS, je retire ce que j'ai dit en 2011 ; c'est un peu fort de dire que c'est un barbarisme. J'avais peut-être la digestion un peu lente ce jour-là.


----------



## KennyHun

tilt said:


> _*En *quelle position _me semble plus courant, sinon plus correct.


Et avec " place ", ça donnerait la même chose ?

Il est arrivé *en *quelle place ou *à* quelle place ? Ou laisseriez-vous tomber le mot " place " dans ce contexte au profit de position ?


----------



## Chimel

*À *quelle place. Je dirais aussi _à quelle position_ plus naturellement que _en quelle position_ (qui est cependant correct).


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi c'est _*à* quelle *place*_, mais _*en* quelle *position*_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, _combientième_ est à mon sens plus courant et naturel que de parler de _place_ ou de _position_.


----------



## florent23

Bonjour ! Quelle question pose-t-on pour avoir une réponse avec un nombre ordinal telles que "C'est le deuxième enfant de William." et  "Je suis le quatrième gagnant de ce concours." Mon essaie: De quel ordre c'est l'enfant de William ? et De quel ordre vous êtes le gagnant de ce concours ?"


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Regarde déjà ici : […] Quel jour sommes-nous ? / Quelle est la date d'aujourd'hui ?


----------



## bardamuzik

Bonjour,
Question pas si facile que ça ! 
En langage parlé, les natifs pourraient utiliser "combientième" 
ex : vous êtes placé combientième à ce concours ?
 vous êtes le combientième de la famile ?

Sinon des questions plus précise :
En quelle position vous êtes vous classé lors de ce concours ?
Quelle est votre place dans la fratrie ?


Vous propositions ne sont pas correcte, "de quel ordre" a une autre signification ( de quel type, de quelle nature ).


----------



## Chimel

bardamuzik said:


> En langage parlé, les natifs pourraient utiliser "combientième"
> ex : vous êtes placé combientième à ce concours ?
> vous êtes le combientième de la famile ?


En Belgique, nous disons couramment dans ce sens _le quantième. _Mais visiblement, d'après [le début de ce] fil […], cet usage est vieilli en dehors de nos frontières.


----------



## Stéphane89

Ah bon, c'est un belgicisme ? J'ai toujours cru que _quantième_ était le terme correct et que _combientième _était une (grossière) faute.


----------



## bardamuzik

Bonjour,
Quantième est sans doute le terme exact, mais je ne l'entends jamais, dans le sens de "combientième". en revanche je l'entends souvent pour designer une part de propriété, avec tantième d'ailleurs.
Ce ne serait pas la première fois que les francophones parlent un français plus juste que les Français.


----------



## Chimel

StefKE said:


> Ah bon, c'est un belgicisme ?


Si je comprends bien, ce serait un "semi-belgicisme".

Ce n'est pas un terme uniquement utilisé en Belgique (et non compris ou compris autrement ailleurs, comme la drache ou le torchon dans le sens de serpillière): d'après le fil précédent (et le message de Bardamuzik), _quantième _est compris en France mais n'est pas ou plus utilisé couramment, sauf, bizarrement pour désigner un jour du mois ("le quantième du mois est-on?", mais pas "tu es arrivé quantième?").

Le Robert qualifie _quantième _de "vieux" pour désigner lequel/laquelle dans l'ordre numérique et précise "on dit couramment, mais fautivement _combientième_". Donc, en français de France et selon le dictionnaire, on a le choix entre une faute ou un terme vieilli...


----------



## Maître Capello

_Combientième_ est pour moi familier, mais non fautif.

Quant à _quantième_, l'Académie française le donne aussi pour vieilli :


> _Vieilli._ Pour formuler une interrogation sur le rang. Le quantième êtes-vous dans le classement ?


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> _Combientième_ est pour moi familier, mais non fautif.


Ce n'est pas l'avis du Petit Robert, qui indique à _combientième_: "Pop. (fautif)"... et qui renvoie à _quantième _!


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> et qui renvoie à _quantième _!


… et qui le dit vieilli !  C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue. 

Personnellement, je trouve plus naturel de dire _combientième_ que _quantième_ pour le résultat d'une course ou d'un concours. Je n'emploie _quantième_ que pour le numéro du jour dans le mois.


----------



## jekoh

bardamuzik said:


> ex : vous êtes placé combientième à ce concours ?


Dans des exemples comme celui-là, on dit aussi _combien_.


----------



## Bezoard

Ou bien :
_À quel rang êtes-vous placé/classé_ ?


----------



## Chimel

Bezoard said:


> Ou bien : _À quel rang êtes-vous placé/classé_ ?


C'est tout de même très formel : je ne me vois pas demander _À quel rang es-tu classé ? _à un ami pour connaître son classement à une course ou à un concours...

Non, non, notre usage belge de _quantième_ est tout de même le plus simple et le plus logique. Dommage que vous l'ayez abandonné ailleurs...


----------

